# Rayco Stump Grinder RG-1635A Buy Engine or Sell?



## Lancelwh (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey everyone,

My FIL has a tree service here in the greater Dayton Ohio area and he is the second owner of a 1994 Rayco RG-1635A stump grinder. 

The 35HP Wisconsin engine is in parts. Story is that the first owner took it apart to work on it or overhaul/rebuild it and never put it back together. I'll be out to the farm and get a few pictures and post them up in the next few days. 

I'm wondering how much it would be worth selling for parts as-is, and on the other hand-if i wanted to put a new motor on it what kind would be best suited for it with minimal modifications? 

There has to be quite a few guys out there that have blown engines or replaced them. Any advice or thread reference would be appreciated!

Thanks. 
Lance


----------



## Plyscamp (Aug 4, 2010)

I am not sure what it would cost to ship, a friend of mine near San Diego, Ca. has a rebuilt Wisconsin V4 I Think it a 30 HP with very low hours for 700.00 dollars. His name is Mike and he can be reached at 619-726-3000 if your interested.


----------



## Lancelwh (Aug 24, 2010)

*Pictures!!*

I'm attempting to attach some pictures...


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are going to replace the engine, then find another brand of engine that you can adapt to that machine. I would assume a Kohler Command series could be found that would adapt easily.
I think, for a brand new, complete, Kohler Command engine, you are probably looking at around $2000 - $2500. More, if you have to hire a shop to install it. So, you have to decide if the machine is worth investing this much money into it.
Jeff


----------



## JP&Jeannie (Aug 6, 2013)

*Lancelwh, how about puting a 65 hp wisconsin engine on there,thats what is on mine*

[/COLOR][/FONT][/SUP][/SUB][/SIZE][/FONT]


Lancelwh said:


> I'm attempting to attach some pictures...



To Lancelwh;2410940 put a65 hp wisconsin thats what i use on mine


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Aug 6, 2013)

looks like a project that was started and not finished for a reason, in the end youll spend more then its worth to put it back together. unless you have a free motor laying around it seems like you should sell it for parts 

just my input

TriState Forestry Equipment - Home


----------



## Dterry (Jul 29, 2020)

Lancelwh said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My FIL has a tree service here in the greater Dayton Ohio area and he is the second owner of a 1994 Rayco RG-1635A stump grinder.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have one in the same condition, I was curious to know how you made out on this. I know this is an old post but it came up in a search I did.


----------

